# What is going to happen to the ice?



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Well Dad and I have been arguing about what is going to happen to the ice, mainly Erie and if we have any chance to fish anywhere again...

I personally think with weather up in the mid 30's for the next ten days and already past 5 days that had that I just don't see how it could last..
Wednesday of this week and Tuesday of next are the only two days in the forecast that we will not be going above freezing although almost every night we will be heading below thirty...

On his argument dam near every year we have at least a day or 3 or sometime it goes below zero, haven't had any of that yet. Plus we are in luck as the rain seems to be staying clear of this part of the state which will make the ice stick around longer...

I will be curious to see what happens, just like to know what you guys think too!

Jonny


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Unless we get a good hard frezze it could be over with ? And the way the 10 day looks I know I'm not getting to excited ! Thinking about packing my stuff up for the season ? At least my Erie stuff. I'm headed south in Three weeks from next Friday ! Will fish in the Key's !


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

We may have til midweek but I think that's it until we get another freeze.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Yup I can't believe the winter could be so crappy though...


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Just recently we got two and a half weeks on the ice starting in mid December and we were done for the season by the first week of January. It does happen.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Just recently we got two and a half weeks on the ice starting in mid December and we were done for the season by the first week of January. It does happen.


I don't think it is going to go anywhere barring the rain if we get rain that is a game changer. The forecast I saw is high 30's low 40's with 20' at night and towards the end of the 15 day it takes a dive again with temps in the 20's and single digit lows. I don't think the season is ove yet just a little break the ponds I fished this weekend hadn't lost any ice just the slush on top that was refreezing over night.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I fished an area west of Green Island on Friday as the snow was mealting all day. On Saturday I went to the same spot and noticed the blood from the fish that was caught the day before had wicked into the clear ice about 2". This was after 2 days of warm day and night weather. Check the weather forcast for PORT CLINTON. As you will see they are predicting the warm weather to continue. Meanwhile the melted snow which is every bit as bad as rain ) is still permeating the ice. Honey combing it. It already is potentially deadly!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

for inland lakes i think its gonna stay like this for the next 20 days or so: shaky, kinda sketchy in most places, wet.... some dangerous spots....thick in some places but not high quality ice ......but there will be a lot of ice fishing being done on decent ice if people can find it or know about it.... im not seeing enough warmth, rain, or warm wind to say im throwing in the towel for now...in NE Ohio on inland lakes. that could of course change  on lake erie you have the destructive power of the wind (waves) to contend with and im not familiar with that although ive seen how quickly it can destroy ice near cleveland.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Checked Berlin this morning the edge is wet but still passable no one out probably need a spud bar Be careful


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

i am not a veteran out on the ice but i think i am throwing in the towel and i will wait until the ice thaws out it is to sketchy for me to wander out and have to worry about falling thru i love fishing but no fish is that important to me. now some of the veterans thats been in the game for awhile like hardwaterfan said you still have about a good 20 days or so left.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm already packing away my ice gear, It's shot!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Got a buddy on Willard fishing now and he says Wellington is relatively unchanged as the warm up is not too severe. I may get out today to check.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ice is pretty tough to get rid of unless it gets above 50, sunny, windy as heck, or have a couple days of hard rain. from what i have seen on the weekly forecast its not going anywhere. will not be safe, especially here in SW Ohio but it will be around for a while longer and will slowly get thinner. hope for another good freeze!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

My opinion is although the current ice is dwindling there is still plenty of winter left. I think better ice is yet to come.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Really?

Erie may have some issues due to waves/wind? And if it rains it will be in big trouble, but if your are talkin inland and have 5 plus inches right now all you have to fear is rain. If you have less than three you may pray for rain and start over.

It is going to get cold again. It is only mid Jan. I do some driving north and have some small local spots that freeze first and last long, but I think we are just getting started as far as the ice season. I have fished into March the past few seasons and remember a season or two when we did not have first ice until around this date. Feb. is always cold as sin.

All this being said rain is the real X factor on most questionable ice and be careful if ice does thaw. It is never worth taking the risk. SPUD!

Rain would be bad


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

i've been out to mosquito the last 3 weekends, including sat and sun. there is still plenty of ice, 4 inches of clear ice with 3 inches of white ice. i fished the 305 roadbed the last 2 weekends, and it has stayed the same except for the 6 inches of snow is a couple iches of slush now. i drilled holes on my way out and all over the area i fished and found it to be uniform in thickness in all areas.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Good points guys

Maybe it will stick around...


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

More ice making temps on the way for next week:Banane44:


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Last night i was out on Goosefeather in the CVNP and the ice was actually in *BETTER* shape then it was last week.

This was a heavy slush condition there, like 4" of slush.

All that melted and made some very hard white ice. 3" of clear ice and 6" of hard white.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

oh crap! here comes the RAIN!!!!! of course just like always warm rain right before the temps bottom out.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

my cousin was at long today and said they had 5in of good ice.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I think we're in for a nice, long ice season. 2 "warmer" days won't melt 4-7 inches of good clear ice. Next week looks like 4 or 5 days in a row of GOOD ice building temps, especially after this warm up melts a little bit of the slush. I'll put my ice gear away in March this year (hopefully, lol)!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

RAIN oh no Rain!!!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I hate the rain but you guys are right, ice building temps coming!!! 

I'm going out on Erie next friday


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Wellington Wednesday night was singIn like a banshee. If the rain stays away that ice will get very thick.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Ten guys on Berlin this morning I hear the ice is 4 to 6 inches but the edge is thin


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

Every place I've been the edges are funny,but about 2 ft. on it has been safe.It might get iffy here for a couple of days if we get the rain on Sunday like forcasted,but then back to the teens at night in the middle of the week!!!!


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Just got back from Pib . Planted shany near green on about 9 inches. slow fishing in the shany ,but when we bucketed we found them. found ice to be 8-12 inches as we moved. The ice should still be in good shape for the week .

be safe

Moke


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Wellington was wet today but the ice is still strong. We'll see what the rain does but u less it's a major event it will only smooth it alittle and get it ready for some real thick stuff to come. We still drilled on 6 to 7 inches of ice. Action was slow but the day bite on the southeast side seems to be slow to nonexistant. The night bite however, that's a different story.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Good ice at indian this weekend


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lake erie ice is gone


----------

